# Microdosing Ibogaine



## ourworldsgreatest (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay guys, I am seriously considering taking the plunge and microdosing Ibogaine. At this point, with my work schedule I am unable to fly to Costa Rica or a similar country to take Ibogaine at one of the treatment facilities. But in honesty I am afraid to take a full dose and take it head on.

If my memory is not failing me I remember reading a post or two where some people have microdosed and had decent results. I can't seem to find them anymore. The one guy who claimed that he recovered from Ibogaine by going to a resort said that the alternative was to microsode and buy it from ibogoworld.com. Not sure if there are any better/cheaper sites to buy from.

Does anyone have any experience with doing this? Have any ideas what a good amount to take per session would be, any advice?

Also, before anyone says it, I am well aware that there is ONE woman on here who had a negative side effect from ibogaine and many people on here shun ibogaine because of that but I think it's silly to because one person had a negative side effect. Who knows what her medical/mental/physical state was before she did it.

Either way any input on this is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Hallucinogens are not what you need. Recovery will most likely only come when you fully accept DP and the reasons you have it. Too many people look at ibogaine as some mystical-magic medicine.


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

I think you need to go into this with a very calm and open mindset and treat it as a spiritual experience for it to work. If its effects are going to be negative/positive completely depend on your emotional state/mental health history. I think a lot of people on here think this form of treatment is going to have drastic results, and focus on the negative side (understandably), but it could also have no effect on you at all.

I'm interested in micro-dosing LSD, or maybe magic mushrooms (which grow here in the UK soon ) and meditating. I'll let you know if I do it!


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.highexistence.com/micro-dose-lsd-psychedelic/

you may have already read this.


----------



## ourworldsgreatest (Feb 27, 2012)

beefyflamingo said:


> I think you need to go into this with a very calm and open mindset and treat it as a spiritual experience for it to work. If its effects are going to be negative/positive completely depend on your emotional state/mental health history. I think a lot of people on here think this form of treatment is going to have drastic results, and focus on the negative side (understandably), but it could also have no effect on you at all.
> 
> I'm interested in micro-dosing LSD, or maybe magic mushrooms (which grow here in the UK soon ) and meditating. I'll let you know if I do it!


True i'm trying to go into this as open minded as possible. I'm trying to do as much research as possible before actually going ahead with this.

I've done shrooms before both when I didnt have dpdr and when I did. When I didn't, it was amazing. I felt so directly connected with my friends and the planet as a whole. Truly a life changing experience for the better. A few years later when my anxiety shot up leading to dpdr, I decided to do it again with a few friends since it was so helpful last time. This time it was a horror. I would look at my friends and I felt like I was a monster stareing into their souls or something and they were petrified of me. The first time emotions were exaggerated tenfold in a positive way and this time they were exaggerated tenfold in a negative way.

I'm not saying don't do them, just be careful. For shrooms at least, your exprience is directly related to the mood you go into the trip with. If it is a negative mood (which people with dpdr unfortunatly have most of the day) the trip will probably be bad). So please be careful.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Please DO NOT take ibogaine !!!

Daniel is an arrogant person and I truly believe he was onky ever trying to market for ibogaine.

I have used Iboga multiple times and have even taken it in Costa Rica with moughenda...they give u the Iboga pills in a fuking garage and u r not alone, u end up laying in there with about 3 or 4 other people. They don't pay u the one on one attention that u need. I would never recommend to go there,

The actual experience of ibogaine is horrendous, it is the most strongest hallucinogenic drug u will ever take and the affects feel really revolting. It made my dpd mind run 100 miles per hour, I seen things that were not associated with my life at all...all I got was a glow feeling that lasted mayb 3 weeks and my dp was still there. I got really desperate to cure my dp last year around June and decided to take another flood dose as per iboga worlds suggestion, I even hired a nurse. It was by far the worst mistake I have ever made in my whole entire life. It sent me into the hospital for 3 days and left me with chemical brain damage and nervous system problems. Ibogaine blessed me with hallucinogen persisting perception disorder...if u think dp is bad..wait until u enter the tormenting hell of hppd it is way way worse then anything u cud ever possibly experience! I am so very lucky to have found john of god who has managed to heal me of my dp and cure me of hppd (I still have hppd just not as bad it's going to take another trip to john of god to get rid of the ibogaine damage and perception disorder)

u can read my story here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/48340-my-recovery-story-after-7-long-years-thanks-to-john-of-god-faith-healer/

But please take my advice ...dp can lead u to do desperate things to get rid of it and ibogaine is not the path u want to take!!!
I hope u make a wise decision.


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

I agree with missjess. Don't take ibogaine if you're trying to cure DP. The only thing it seems good for is opiate withdrawal.

It's a NMDA receptor antagonist, sigma receptor agonist, and opiod receptor agonist. This is a very similar mechanism of action to DXM/PCP/Ketamine which are all well-known CAUSES of depersonalization/derealization/dissociation as their PRIMARY effect... In fact, my own DP began after I took a large dose of DXM, and the feeling I had while I was high on it definitely included some strong dissociation. It gradually got better the longer I went, but I still have panic attacks. Wikipedia has the exact binding profiles for both ibogaine and dxm, so I'll link you to them both and you can see the similarity:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibogaine#Pharmacology

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dextromethorphan#Pharmacology

I'm not saying it's bad, dangerous, or wrong to take ibogaine, but I'm pretty sure it will not help with depersonalization and is likely to make it worse.

I realize you're talking about microdosing, but even if you microdose it seems like any possible benefit would only be from the serotonin release, and there are other ways to get that which don't include directly activating dissociative mechanisms. Some other things mentioned in this thread support such a postulate. Additionally, I wouldn't bother comparing it with lsd or other serotonergic psychedelics... the mechanism of action for those is almost always purely the serotonin receptors (especially 5ht2a) which are only one of the components of ibogaine.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

We'll said clockwork8


----------



## ravegirl2012 (Sep 1, 2014)

Whatev all the different opinions on this are, here's answering the original question, the MAPS, ibogaine microdosing paper.

http://ibogaine.mindvox.com/articles/ibogaine-21st-century-boosters-tune-ups-maintenance-microdosing/


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

ravegirl2012 said:


> Whatev all the different opinions on this are, here's answering the original question, the MAPS, ibogaine microdosing paper.
> 
> http://ibogaine.mindvox.com/articles/ibogaine-21st-century-boosters-tune-ups-maintenance-microdosing/


I don't know if I missed the context or what, but that paper is pretty much referring entirely to using ibogaine to cure opiate withdrawal symptoms and dependance... so I don't understand how it has anything to do with dp/dr. Maybe the OP is actually looking for an opiate withdrawal cure, but he didn't specify, so I assumed he meant curing dp/dr since this is a dp/dr forum.


----------

